# Cornwell's Sharpe's series (Books and TV)



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jun 7, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Sharpe_(fictional_character)

 First became aware of them a few years back when PBS showed one but I put it on the back burner.

 Saw Sharpe's Rifles on TV a few months ( about 3-4) back and then read the book that week and it started a small addiction.

  I have read Sharpe's Rifles, Havoc, Eagle, Gold, Fury, Escape, Company,  Enemy, Sword, Battle, Triumph, Traflager, Regiment and am 3/4 done with Seige and I have 4 more books on the shelf to read. I have also read Micheal Grover's Wellington as Military Commander as it was a book Cornwell sites and I found it at a used book store (Where I lucked out and got about half my Sharpe's books.)

 I have seen Sharpe's Rifles, Eagle, Enemy, Honur, Challenge and Peril.

 So any other Sharpe's Fans here?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2010)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Sharpe_(fictional_character)
> 
> First became aware of them a few years back when PBS showed one but I put it on the back burner.
> 
> ...


 
I enjoy them but both my shift partner and my other half are the fans! that leads to a small argument between them, Sharpe comes from London and should have a London (gor blimey guv'nor) accent like my shift partner but  Sean Bean the actor is from Yorkshire and speaks with a Yorkshire accent (ee by gum lad) like my other half! 
Sharpes regiment is only half fiction, they are known as the Rifles now. Same cap badge as Sharpe wears though.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 7, 2010)

Count me in the Huge Fan of Sharpe camp .  

Many of my friends, also mostly fans of Sharpe, slot me in as Harris when it comes to "What character are you in Sharpe" drunken discussions.  Not being ginger, I pray that that is a compliment to my being well read rather than very red :lol:.

I'd far rather be Dan but it's not my choice to make (and my mate H gets slotted in that role anyhow) .


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jun 7, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I enjoy them but both my shift partner and my other half are the fans! that leads to a small argument between them, Sharpe comes from London and should have a London (gor blimey guv'nor) accent like my shift partner but Sean Bean the actor is from Yorkshire and speaks with a Yorkshire accent (ee by gum lad) like my other half!
> Sharpes regiment is only half fiction, they are known as the Rifles now. Same cap badge as Sharpe wears though.


 

 The 95th Rifles are now the Royal Green Jackets (Andy McNabb was in the Green Jackets.) but the Prince of Wales Volunteers/ South Essex Regimnet was made up by Cornwell, who gre up in Essex.

 Cornwell went back and had Sharpe go to Yorkshire as a teen, therfore he picked up the accent, after he fell in love with Bean's performance.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jun 7, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Count me in the Huge Fan of Sharpe camp .
> 
> Many of my friends, also mostly fans of Sharpe, slot me in as Harris when it comes to "What character are you in Sharpe" drunken discussions. Not being ginger, I pray that that is a compliment to my being well read rather than very red :lol:.
> 
> I'd far rather be Dan but it's not my choice to make (and my mate H gets slotted in that role anyhow) .


 
 My best friend is a total Harper.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 7, 2010)

Read all of Cronwell's books not just the sharpe one's. Seen all the TV show's too. Great writer.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 8, 2010)

Sharpe is his best, but like Ken I've read his other stuff too.

I like Sharpe, it makes me realise that in many ways the army hasn't changed in 200 years.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 8, 2010)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Sharpe is his best, but like Ken I've read his other stuff too.
> 
> I like Sharpe, it makes me realise that in many ways the army hasn't changed in 200 years.


 

Ain't that the truth!

Greenjackets = Black Mafia lol!


----------



## harlan (Jun 8, 2010)

A fan as well! One of Sean Bean's better roles.


----------



## Ramirez (Jun 9, 2010)

count me in,  love the television series,  haven't read the books.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jun 9, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Read all of Cronwell's books not just the sharpe one's. Seen all the TV show's too. Great writer.


 

 I have read Redcoat, but am waiting till i have all the Sharpe's read before starting in on the Saxon series and I want to read Agencourt.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Aug 9, 2010)

I now only need to read Sharpe's Devil and Prey and I will have read all of the regular novels then I need to get Sharpe's Christmas (The wonderfull Christmas glow shone off of the dead Cuirsair's armour and took Sharpe back to his childhood in the Foundling home. or something like it?)

 Per his suggestion I just got done reading Elizabeth Longford's Wellington:Years of the Sword.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> The 95th Rifles are now the Royal Green Jackets (Andy McNabb was in the Green Jackets.) but the Prince of Wales Volunteers/ South Essex Regimnet was made up by Cornwell, who gre up in Essex.
> 
> Cornwell went back and had Sharpe go to Yorkshire as a teen, therfore he picked up the accent, after he fell in love with Bean's performance.


 

The 95th was made up too. Here's where the RGJ come from. 
http://www.rgjmuseum.co.uk/rgj002.asp

if you fancy joining lol...
http://www.army.mod.uk/infantry/regiments/3469.aspx


----------

